# Star Wars: Clone Wars!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

Star Wars: Clone Wars now showing on the Cartoon Network and www.starwars.com/hyperspace (membership required)!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 12, 2003)

They can also be watched at www.cartoonnetwork.com without paying for a hyperspace membership.

Yay!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

Great link thanks!!!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2003)

My kids have been watching it!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

All ten episodes so far are being repeated tonight (Friday).


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

When do these start back up?


----------

